# Pet Photography



## rawpets (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi All

I'm new to the this forum, but please don't hold that against me!! 

I'm a pet photographer based in and around Hull - I try to keep my shots relaxed and capture the animals character (rather than put him in a silly hat in front of a white screen!).

Please visit my website if you are interested in having some photos done - I promise you'll love them

HOME - Raw Pet Photography

Thank you!!!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiya and welcome to the forum


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice pictures, the web-site looks nice but the Flash coding kills my browser, I will assume like so many photographers you are so busy protecting content with clever code that you forget to make the site accessible.

*Keep it simple* - protect images with water marks and low-res that way people can see what you are offering and not just kill the tab waiting for your code to load/run. ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## marycorbitt (Jan 28, 2012)

I love your pictures! I tried capturing a photo of my dogs when they are playing but I think only the pros can do it.


----------



## rawpets (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, ref the website, I've kept it as simple as possible, there should be minimal flash, will double check!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Something within the coding of the site is consuming huge amounts of memory within the plugin-container.exe (I'm using Firefox), it's not delay from the server side as LAN traffic is next to zero when attempting to do anything on your site. 

It suggests that the site has been coded on a high-spec PC with no compatibility testing on any other OS/browser combinations. (Is it Quicktime from a Mac maybe?) 

I use a Flash blocker to stop web-sites running away with their code without my approval first, so on landing on your page I get a 'Flash Blocked' message that I allow to proceed so I know that the error is within the site coding. I have also tried adding your domain to my whitelist, this makes no difference.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Works fine for me. I use no flash block too, and Firefox.


----------



## rawpets (Jan 17, 2012)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Something within the coding of the site is consuming huge amounts of memory within the plugin-container.exe (I'm using Firefox), it's not delay from the server side as LAN traffic is next to zero when attempting to do anything on your site.
> 
> It suggests that the site has been coded on a high-spec PC with no compatibility testing on any other OS/browser combinations. (Is it Quicktime from a Mac maybe?)
> 
> I use a Flash blocker to stop web-sites running away with their code without my approval first, so on landing on your page I get a 'Flash Blocked' message that I allow to proceed so I know that the error is within the site coding. I have also tried adding your domain to my whitelist, this makes no difference.


 don't know why- I can view it on my iPad too....

We are fb if that's easier? Raw Pet Photography | Facebook


----------

